# is it worth using tren & anavar together???



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

as above really seen afew people use them together and also seen threads where people say don't bother?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've got some ProChem tren-150 and I'm dying to run it with my Anavar cycle! (first cycle)


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

done afew previous cycles. last 1 ended b4 xmas

weeks 1-4 50mg dbol

weeks 1-12 1.5ml sust350

weeks 1-10 deca 1ml deca 300

weeks 10-14 chaparral labs epi

then 3 weeks nolva/clomis pct


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

joshnow said:


> how did you cope with those methyls, did you get your bloods checked after that, 3 weeks pct would need to be 5 weeks minimum pct for proper hpta function to recover from this cycle.


everythin went fine mate. no didn't get bloods done. thinkin back am sure i did a full month pct. also used DAA. got all my new supp's here just waitin abit longer to start and tryin to work out wot i'm gonna use. pretty happy with my size but want big lean gains whilst losin abit of bodyfat


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Wouldnt bother running var n tren together, tren is one of the strongest androgens and you wouldnt really notice something as mild as var on top of tren.

If your sides from tren get too much to handle, drop it and introduce 100mg var ED


----------



## Alfreddokuskwak (Jan 29, 2011)

A better choice would be stacking the tren with some winstrol. In lean bulk or cutting it gives some amazing results in hardness.


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

Shreds said:


> Wouldnt bother running var n tren together, tren is one of the strongest androgens and you wouldnt really notice something as mild as var on top of tren.
> 
> If your sides from tren get too much to handle, drop it and introduce 100mg var ED


cheers mate i like the sound of that. i rushed into buyin everything to fast. might save the anavar for a later dat then. av got sum mdrol for a kick start an was think shredded mass for the last 2 weeks on course then followin 2 weeks up2 pct. am doin a rip blend every other day last 3 weeks


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

bump


----------



## norvo (Mar 30, 2011)

i see alot of people using tren on there first cycle holy ****,my understanding was that test to start first cycle then some test deca sec cycle and so on ,tren to come later in the line of thinking that one worked there way up the ladder sort to speak.the more you gave your body the more it needed next time.is starting with tren not overkill ?


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

norvo said:


> i see alot of people using tren on there first cycle holy ****,my understanding was that test to start first cycle then some test deca sec cycle and so on ,tren to come later in the line of thinking that one worked there way up the ladder sort to speak.the more you gave your body the more it needed next time.is starting with tren not overkill ?


its not my 1st cycle mate. wot made u think that? my last cycle is posted above also done 2 4 week dbol cycles, an oxy cycle and another 2 sust an deca cycles in the past. fancy trying tren but also got sum anavar sat here so wonderd if its worth while adding it


----------



## norvo (Mar 30, 2011)

sry m8 misread second post,would add test e more weight gain, winny if cutting. would prob keep anavar for later cycle


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

norvo said:


> sry m8 misread second post,would add test e more weight gain, winny if cutting. would prob keep anavar for later cycle


here's a list of what i've got

20ml zenik labs test 400

20ml zenik labs tren enanthate

10ml zenik rip blend

1 tub of mdrol for kick start (loved dbol but not the sides)

1 tub of shredded mass

1 tub 60x50mg prochem anavar

1 tub 100x20mg zenik labs anavar

tub of nolva and clomid

think i'll save the anavar for late then


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

for a first cycle i wouldnt recomend it.

however test/tren and var would make a great cycle IMO


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

so u guys reckon i should add it? am thinkin of leaving it out then i can use the shredded mass at the end of my course with the rip blend to rip up. maybe save the anavar for a cut after nx xmas


----------

